# The Booze Boys *Sleepy boy photos*



## Forensic

"My" rats, Bacardi, Pernod, and Guinness! (My roommate started the trend and every pet since has a relatively boozy name. Except the fish... Drinks like a fish is far too obvious. :lol: )

Bacardi (And his favorite treat):








He's the oldest, very docile, loves my roomie very much, tolerates me. Will sit on shoulders, but prefers hoods.

Pernod (After burying any number of his toys):








He's the middle child, the laziest, and the most prone to biting. Usually I'm on the receiving end (after he bit me when we got him - poor little guy was scared - my roomie doesn't much like to handle him.) He doesn't like to be roused from his naps in the hammock for anything, food, the end of the world, nothin'.

And Guinness (Exploring their Easter present):








He's the newest and by far the most energetic (His nickname is Tweeker.) He will tolerate being held but isn't quite used to us yet. Beyond that, we aren't really sure of his personality yet, but for that he seems very sweet.

I'm not really sure what to call Bacardi's color... Is he brown? Or agouti or... something? Gah, I know nothing about these boys... Perry's hooded, I know that much... Black hooded, I guess? And Guinness... He's got white socks and a white spot on his tummy and a white tip on his tail. That makes him... Berkshire?

Aw well, at least they're cute.


----------



## Dimitrius

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Yeah, Bicardi's color is Agouti. Not sure about the rest. I know colors but not markings! Too many for me to remember.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Top to bottom:

Agouti self, black hooded, black self.

Also, I think I see one of those "Snak Shacks", they're really just a waste of money. Someone had told me it may contain pine/cedar(big no no) and just the fact that there is no protective wrapping on it just irks me. After awhile of being walked on, gnawed on, peed on, pooped on, it will get nasty and will be not-so-fun for your ratties. I'd lean away from buying them, especially since they're a tad expensive. "Chubes" and similar things are prolly way worth the money. The second to largest is about $3 USD and my rats go berzerk when they don't have one. :3

EDIT: I just actually saw the little white paw of the bottom rat. That's something like an Irish marking. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*



Vixie said:


> Top to bottom:
> 
> Agouti self, black hooded, black self.
> 
> Also, I think I see one of those "Snak Shacks", they're really just a waste of money. Someone had told me it may contain pine/cedar(big no no) and just the fact that there is no protective wrapping on it just irks me. After awhile of being walked on, gnawed on, peed on, pooped on, it will get nasty and will be not-so-fun for your ratties. I'd lean away from buying them, especially since they're a tad expensive. "Chubes" and similar things are prolly way worth the money. The second to largest is about $3 USD and my rats go berzerk when they don't have one. :3
> 
> EDIT: I just actually saw the little white paw of the bottom rat. That's something like an Irish marking. I'm not quite sure.


Yes, that was a waste of money... but Perry did enjoy flipping it rightside wrong and then burrying it. Mild entertainment at the least. :lol: It's now gone. They have little igloos instead... those I can clean. 

Yeah, Guinness isn't a self (meaning all black?). I don't think I have a better pic of him, though... he's **** on wheels, that one. :lol:


----------



## Vixie

*Re: The Booze Boys*

'Self' is defined as 'one color throughout the body with no other color' or something of the like. I love black self ratties cause they have little 'gloves' on their feet. It's adorable. :3


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Oh, okay! Thank you for the explanation. I suppose then that because of his tummy he couldn't be 'self'. Unless there's an exception... So confusing, this all is. :lol:


----------



## Vixie

*Re: The Booze Boys*



Forensic said:


> Oh, okay! Thank you for the explanation. I suppose then that because of his tummy he couldn't be 'self'. Unless there's an exception... So confusing, this all is. :lol:


Hehe, it is a lot to take in at once, but you'll have it down not long from now.

If it's just a little spot on his tummy/chest, then it's Irish marking or something. A splash of color extending all across his tummy is a berkshire.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*



Vixie said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay! Thank you for the explanation. I suppose then that because of his tummy he couldn't be 'self'. Unless there's an exception... So confusing, this all is. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, it is a lot to take in at once, but you'll have it down not long from now.
> 
> If it's just a little spot on his tummy/chest, then it's Irish marking or something. A splash of color extending all across his tummy is a berkshire.
Click to expand...

It's about the size of a pinky fingertip - he's still pretty small - but I guess that's just a spot. So... Irish Marking. Cool.


----------



## Vixie

*Re: The Booze Boys*

http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm

Very good reference for markings. But keep in mind these are all show-standard rats. Your pups might not match exactly.


----------



## Wench

*Re: The Booze Boys*

I've wondered much the same about what to call my rats.

So far I've come to the conclusion that Doris is either a standard self agouti, or a standard self black. Some people say she looks like a black, but wouldn't the fur actually have to be fully black? Her fur is dark, but still looks like brown to me.

I thought Milly was a standard black/white hooded, but looking at that website makes me think she may be satin rather than standard. Her fur is much longer than Doris's.


----------



## Sara_C

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Black for on rats often has a brownish tinge to it, it can go browner with age, too ^__^ She sounds like a black self to me.


----------



## twitch

*Re: The Booze Boys*

there is also a chocolate coloring. it really dark brown, kinda looks like dark chocolate milk. but blacks can go brown with age like sara said.


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Very cute ratties


----------



## Buzzkitty

*Re: The Booze Boys*

They're all gorgeous.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*

More piccies!

The boys have decided to play a game. It's called 'How Many Can Fit?'

For example. We all know one little rattie can fit in an igloo.

How about two?









That counts right? Okay, how about three?










Three fits, sure! Three, three fit in the igloo hahaha!

Well, how many can fit in the small hammock? Bacardi fits just fine, so...









Two! Two fit in the small hammock.

*glances about*

Now that I'm done losing my mind...

More pics of Guinness...



















Guinness and Bacardi are olympic class synchronized face washers. This is a gold medal performance, folks.










Look at that poise! That... daring-do!
.
.
.
.

Anyway.

Here's the new boy, my roomie's named Baileys. He's very sweet and comes to the bars to say hello whenever you're close. He loves to be held and likes yogies (who doesn't? :lol: )

Baileys:

















He's... er... ruby-eyed fawn hooded?

Beige? Um... He's .... cute. Yes. That's it. Cute.

Maybe by the time he's out of QT he'll be big enough to play with the others in the FN.


----------



## twitch

*Re: The Booze Boys*

i love the notes on the pics. very suiting and funny. baileys looks like a ruby eyed fawn hooded to me too. very sweet pictures.


----------



## OnlyOno

*Re: The Booze Boys*

haha, i love the theme on names!  and i especially love baileys (rodent or drink - it's delicious in EVERYTHING, lol), he's adorable!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Thanks guys! I was trying so hard to be very objective on Baileys... but he's so frickin' cute...

He's staying. :lol:


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Adorable babies. They look so happy together.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Still working on the 'together'.

Guinness thinks he's the boss of everyone. That doesn't work out well when the rat that's twice your size decides he doesn't want to put up with it. 8O 

Once Bacardi, Pernod, and Guinness figure out who's alpha there's Baileys... he's more submissive, though... I hope. :lol:


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Yeah, he'll come around. Good luck though.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*

Thanks. I'm really hoping we can work it out without a neuter, but that's still in the options...


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys*

The FN!  I wuv this cage muches, muches, and can't wait until my baby boy is big enough to play in it too!

Forgive the bare bottom level, I was saving it for pea fishing the next morning! The three older boys had a _ball_ gettin' everything all wet!










Marginally off topic, but here's the new pet in the house:









Her name's Kahlua. And Perry (my biggest boy) almost bit her nose of the other day. She'll learn soon enough...


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: The Booze Boys *w/ FN pic!**

What a cute puppy!!! Great setup with the cage too.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *w/ FN pic!**

Thanks! Now if only they'd use all the hammocks, not just the old washcloth with lanyard hooks in it... :lol:


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *w/ FN pic!**

Hewwo!

My name is Baileys! And I wanna introduce you to all my friends!

But first... I wannnnnna come ooooout Mommy!









Okay, that's better.









Don't I have cute wittle whiskers? My 'brother' Guinea's gots BIIIIG whiskers!









And he's really shiny! 8) 









And look at his funny tummy. Hee hee! I'm so glad Mummy didn't want my tummy pictured!










Then there's Bacardi. He's always pickin' on us and tell us, "no, no, don't go up there, get back down here...."









Nuh-oh... I dun think Perry liked me showin' that he gets picked on. He says that's enough pictures.









Okay, wuv you, byebye!


----------



## JennieLove

*Re: The Booze Boys *w/ FN pic!**

AWWW!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *New Pics 5/11!**

Thank you...  Baileys was all over the pictures...


----------



## twitch

*Re: The Booze Boys *New Pics 5/11!**

beautiful pictures. i loved the titles.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *New Pics 5/11!**

Today... it's Shoulder Ridin' Day!

As Declared by Bacardi, who decided it was his turn to shoulder ride. Normally he's skittish, but today he must have taken his happy pills.










Still scared of that flashy thing, though!

Well, seeing that, guess who else had to come up and see? Well, Baileys, of course!

Being a hyper little baby, it was up one arm and down the other, but mummy caught a picture! :lol:









And then... Perry decided he had to come lumbering on up and see what all this fuss was about.

And then he spent his time criticizing my glasses and tickling my eyes with his whiskers. Seriously, am I gonna take fashion advice from someone who wears the same fur coat everyday?










And then Guinness managed to find his way up, and after taking a look around...










Got very sleepy and decided Mummy's hair made a good pillow.









So then, later, once all the ratties had gone to dive for peas and play in the water... I sit on the couch and the dog, who'd been watching all this, climbs up the couch and... 




you guessed it.... 







onto my shoulder.










She stayed there for about three minutes, with me up and walking around. What a loon!


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

How dare you try to leave out the puppy from the shoulder rides? :lol: So cute!


----------



## CrazyRattieMommie

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

haha, that is sooo adorable!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

Heehee... Yes, I should have known better. She loves to culr up on your shoulders... I'm not sure the dog realizes she's not a cat... :lol:


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**



Forensic said:


> Heehee... Yes, I should have known better. She loves to culr up on your shoulders... I'm not sure the dog realizes she's not a cat... :lol:


or a rat?


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

:lol: Or a rat. I swear she's jealous of the boys. :lol:


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

Quite possible! Though she should keep in check with the jealousy, seeing as the rats were there first *crosses fingers*.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

Perry'll put her in her place. :lol:

I'd hope so. I think right now she's just do hyper and everything's so _new_ to her. I doubt she's seen rats before.


----------



## Nazarath

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

*VERY cute hunnies!! I love your hammock patterns . I think I'm going to come and steal them .*


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

Hee, well, I don't think you'd have to, the leopard print hammie is from Petco... The ones I made myself are washclothes, except the one I crocheted... :lol:


----------



## sonoma

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**

What handsome boys you have! I just LOVE that last picture of Guinness...way to cute. 

(And the puppy...lol! :lol: )


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *It's Shoulder Ridin' Day!!**









Yes! I am an angel! See? Halo!








Oooo, the outside is shinnnnny.....








Jack looks so happy to be laid upon. :lol:


----------



## DonnaK

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

Oh I love love love that last photo!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

I had to sneeeeeak up on them to get it. :lol: You can see that Puck's trying to get up... He and Jack immediately dart to the door when they hear me in the room...


----------



## IceLore

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

Aww, I love that pic of Guinness! Hehe. LIttle baby pics are always my favorite. But your handsome agouti boy is my fav. Agoutis melt my heart. ^^

If you are curious about colors/markings, look here. It explains everything. ^^

If Guiness has just a bit of white, and it's more on his chest then nelly, he would be an english/irish.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**



IceLore said:


> Aww, I love that pic of Guinness! Hehe. LIttle baby pics are always my favorite. But your handsome agouti boy is my fav. Agoutis melt my heart. ^^
> 
> If you are curious about colors/markings, look here. It explains everything. ^^
> 
> If Guiness has just a bit of white, and it's more on his chest then nelly, he would be an english/irish.


I think you forgot to add the url 

However, here's a tummy pic from later in ther thread...


Forensic said:


>


Mismarked Irish?

Unfortunately Bacardi (my agouti) is camera shy... so there aren't too many good pics of him.


----------



## IceLore

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

Some mismarked patterns are so common that people have started giving them names. That's a mismarked berk, called a zipper berk, just cause it's a line. ^^ 

And d'oh! http://www.hawthorn.org.uk/varieties.asp That's the linnk I forgot to add. *grin*


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

Hrm... I figured he was a mismarked Irish (Not English Irish, mind)...

But not a berk, because he's got the white feeties too and they aren't connected...

Then again, since Irish is a variation of Berk, does it really matter? :lol:


----------



## IceLore

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

*laugh* No, I don't think ti really matters. Cute is cute, no matter how you slice it!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

Heh, yeah... He's a Mama's boy, so I love him no matter what his markings are.


----------



## Pomperella

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

ratties are so cute! my girls don't use hammocks, i maybe need to make some instead of buying them as they are more likely to use stuff that is mine!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

My boys didn't use their hammocks at first and we'd thought they were a waste of money and then one else we spied Cardi in one... and then Perry... and now they won't get out of them. I've got hammocks made out of washclothes, bandanas, old clothes... Cheap and easy.


----------



## Pomperella

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

i think i am going to do all the home made stuff...i have just graduated uni and have a few interviews for "proper" jobs but i'm running out of money so need to get a job quick! i am working at my student union tonight collecting glasses whilst everyone will be there for the final night relaxing but i'd do any job to make sure i keep the reserve filled for potential vet emergencies!!!!

your rats look like they are so happy!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Randomness**

Perry and Baba's (Bacardi's) turn for pics!

Perry!

Mmmmm Zipper-numnums!









Perry's got little hurt toesies right now after getting quite rudely shoved off a ledge in the cage...










The culprit of the assault?

Bacardi!



















Oooo pretty 'gouti colors... *hypnotized*

Perry's being careful with his foot, but he's using it fine and we're keeping it clean. He just tore a nail or two.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Perry/Bacardi Pics Page 4**

Warning. This post contains horrible savage attacks upon a duck.

A foam duck. *cough*

Once upon a time a girl was given a foam squishy duck. She gave it to her roommates puppy. However, the puppy did not play with it. And then her roommate said the puppy could not have it because it might get torn up and make a mess. So the girl was sad.

Then she lit upon an idea. The rats liked to tear stuff up. So she opened the door and held out the duck. "Quack, Quack." She said. "Quack, Quack."

And, like lightning, the twins set upon it with savage intent! 8O The duck was dragged into the litter box and up onto the next level! And then back down! It was tugged between the twins like a rope toy!










The girl was delighted! "If the twins like it," she said, "why, the boys must too!" So she took it away from the twins and gave it to the boys. "Quack, Quack!" She said eagerly.










The duck was attacked once more! However, these boys seemed intent on eating the foam. Horrified, the duck was removed and shoved into the door while the pieces of duck were removed from the boys.

And the twins attacked again!









Poor duckie never had a chance. 

And then, with no more duckies to play with, Baileys went and sought something new to play with. Then he paused. "OOoooh!" He thought. "That smells soooo good!" He looked up and sniffed, swaying to find the source. And then he found it! "Treat!" He said eagerly. "Mine!"









"Hey!" He said in confusion. "What's with this? Come! DOWN!"










"Oh! I see!" Baileys reared back. "This is a TRICK! Darn you MOMMY!"


----------



## Inesita

*Re: The Booze Boys *Playtime Pics! Poor Duckie.**

Haha, the last picture is funny and so cute! Looks like a ninja atack Aw, they are all adorable!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Playtime Pics! Poor Duckie.**

:lol: :lol: Thanks! I was just sad I missed the part where he was hanging on it with all four paws. :lol:


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Playtime Pics! Poor Duckie.**

I forgotted a pic!


Size comparion, Bacardi and Perry!










Heehee... baba's so teensy.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Playtime Pics! Poor Duckie.**

Heehee... I CAUGHT THEM! I DID IT! MUAHAHAHA!

I knew my boys loved each other. Muahahaha.

Usually when I walk by the cage I count heads. Just in case. Habit from when I wasn't certain if Baileys was too small or not. Walked up and went "Puck on ledge. Jack in pocket hammock." Moved to other layer. "Hrm... 1, 2, 3,...4!" They were all in one hammock, all together.... N'awwwwww.... Rattie wuv.










Not the best pic but after I took this one the flash woke up Baileys and he weaseled out and Baba followed... I broke up the cozy party.  That's Guinness in front, Perry's head sticking up, Baileys looking a little porphy like he usually does before the evening when he wakes up and cleans himself up, and Bacardi looking like he's king of the hill. The tail with the mark on it is Baileys'. It's from either Jack or Puck.

Let's just say introductions have started over once again. *sigh*


----------



## Matt

*Re: The Booze Boys *Hammock Wuv (page 4!)**

what did you tie up there in one of the last pics?

The karate pic...lol


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Hammock Wuv (page 4!)**

Cheese flavoured dog treat. Too high in protein to be given often, though so something else will get tied up there next time. :lol:


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Hammock Wuv (page 4!)**

The boys would like to wish you all a happy fourth of July (even those of y'all who aren't Americans!  )

Sooo... During another introduction session tonight I gave them each a dab of non-toxic food coloring. 8O Um.

Yes.

"Mom?"









"Hey! Mom!"









"Lookit this mess!"









"Lookit my little blue paws!"









"And my stripey tummy!"









"What happened to my white spotties?"









*Cough* Darn boys... They looked so cute before they smeared it all over each other!

As for intros, they went mostly well! Puck was frisky with everyone, Jack was squeaky and poofy, but calmed down... This might work!

"Mom! They're squishing me!" "Oh hush, you, you don't look like a paint factory exploded on you."









"Okay, now Mom, really... I had no part in this."









"Help!" "Nah, maybe later."









"Dogpile on Jack's head!"









"Mmm, nice armrest."









"Psst, I've gotta secret."









"Psst, I've got one too!"


----------



## twilight

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

Those pictures are adorable!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

:lol: :lol: I'm just sad I missed the bit where Perry, Jack, and Guinness all fell asleep. They were so cute I went to get my camera and woke them up.


----------



## Chivahn

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

Haha, yay for rainbow rats! I gave Zero a hot pink racing stripe with poodle dye back in like February, and there's still remnants of it near her nose...


----------



## Inesita

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

Aw! So cute!


----------



## sonoma

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

Oh my gosh...that is just adorable! :lol:


----------



## twitch

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

that looks really fun. i must get my hands on some good food dye now... i'll make sure to tell the crew who to thank too :wink: :lol:


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

 I will willingly take all the blame!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

Wanna see a drunk rat?

Drunk rat!










Okay, he's not drunk.

I woke him up.

Anyone remember the words to the monorail song?

Monorail!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

New Fabrics!

Puck and Jack's Half (Wheel==Bed!)









The other four's half









Puck and Jack approve









And for randomness...

How Jack takes a yogie.










And he hold it.

For a couple minutes.

And then drops it and begs for another.

Little snot.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Happy 4th/Intros Page 5 (DUW!!!!)**

Jack pics today! 










I found a boot!










It's a great boot. But I is done wit it.

I is tireds. 










Mommmm! Stop wakings me up with the fwash.

Hrm....

I is beings licked. Stupids dog.










Fine. Here. Kissies.










No go away. I is tired.


----------



## Inesita

*Re: The Booze Boys *Jack/Puppy pics, page 5!**

Haha, aw! That's adorable.


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Jack/Puppy pics, page 5!**

Sleepy boys. Yes. And Perry's very long (dirty!) tail. :lol: Bacardi actually woke up when I opened the cage to take the photo, but he was apparently too comfy to move. :lol: Baileys' tail must be a grand pillow.











And Puck likes his veggies.

Mmmmm Kale...

"Fank you fo da food and stuffs...."









"Mmm nom nom nom."









He's not actually that yellow... I fiddled with the contrast and such. :lol:


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: The Booze Boys *sleepy boys page 5 ^_^**

they're all so cute!
-ratnaps them-
bahaha.
;]


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *sleepy boys page 5 ^_^**

Noooooo! Not my boys!!!! Wahhhhh!


----------



## sonoma

*Re: The Booze Boys *sleepy boys page 5 ^_^**

D'awww! Big squishy boys...so cute!


----------



## Zoey

*Re: The Booze Boys *sleepy boys page 5 ^_^**

Beautiful rats! I love your commentary, lol - cracks me up. The trio in the Igloo, that is priceless! LOVE IT! I adore Bailey  She's beautiful!


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *sleepy boys page 5 ^_^**

Baileys is a boy, but he thinks he's pretty, so it's all okay. :lol:


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *sleepy boys page 5 ^_^**

Halloween comes to my house early. (And stays as long as possible! YAY! HALLOWEEN!)

So, in honor of the most hallowed evening that dost approacheth, the first of undoubtedly many Halloween cages.

The cage in it's pretty ghosties:









The boys exploring (and undoubtedly marking all over the nice clean fleece...):


























Baileys has such pretty ruby eyes... 

Rising from the deep realm of the orangey ghosts... it's the dreaded... BAILEYZILLA!










Bacardi exploring the tube (he approves, he thought the cage could use a little more chrome).









Puck kinda figured the tube was for climbing, so he figured this was the way to go about it...









But Pernod figured it out!









Course after I took the picture of him, he turned around and went right back the other direction...









I'd have left the door open for more pics of the Puck and Jack, but SOMEONE decided to be an escape artist...









Guinness, seeing this, thought he'd be clever and hide until I wasn't looking...








And then make a break for it!









No such luck, babers.

'Course, I close the door and all they do is beg for treats...









Okay, fine.... ONE yogie.

Happy tails!


----------



## Inesita

*Re: The Booze Boys *Halloween Cage 1 page 6!**

Aw, how cute! Loving the cage


----------



## Forensic

*Re: The Booze Boys *Halloween Cage 1 page 6!**

I think I need more pictures of the boys.

New camera and all. Right?

The newest toy on the block, getting rave reviews from kids and moms alike...

The Guinea-ball!









The only way to get them out of their hammie... bribery.










Not even bribery worked on him. He's the pumpkin king!









And I couldn't even wake him up.










And Jack wouldn't even come out of his hammie for anything. 

My boys are not cooperating! :lol:


----------



## Sparker

You crack me up. :lol:


----------



## Forensic

Sparker said:


> You crack me up. :lol:


As my Dad would say: "HA! I kill me!"


----------



## Meghan

I love the theme Forensic


----------



## Forensic

Theme... yes... our whole household must adhere to it... Except the fish. They just don't care.


----------



## giddy4ratz

Lol you have some seriously gorgeous ratties


----------



## glindella

::has themed fish tanks:: I love your cage and your boys! I loved the pumpkin king pic


----------



## Forensic

<Perry> "Hrm, so if I put this here, they will never find it! MUAHAHAHA!"









<Perry> "Gasp! Who is down there spying on me!?"









<Puck> "Oh noes, I am spotted! I thought if I covered my eyes I was invisible!  "









<Puck> "Time to escape! Mr. Fanstastic style!"









<Baileys> "This is Bailey S. Rat here, reporting for the Rattie News Network, it appears some sort of showdown is going down in the cage!"









<Guinness> "Le Gasp and horror!....... Meh. ZZzzzzzzz...."


----------



## twitch

haha. i love seeing new pictures from you


----------



## Forensic

Mm... They look pretty fair considering all six boys just had to get dosed with Revolution (yay! Mites!  )


----------

